# moving to taranaki



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, Me and my husband are looking to move to taranaki, my husband is from there so its just going home for him, but we have 4 children 2,,3,,9,,17 and we would like to know if anyone could give us some info on our visa application, we had a meeting with a private company and wanted to charge us £2000 for doing the application, or could we do it cheaper ourselves, and also shipping is it worth bringing all our furniture in a container and we need to know if anyone can recommends a company as it is a very expensive thing to move, so i am all for saving money !! Thanks sam


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

If you consider your visa process is going to be fairly straightforward, I would recommend you do it yourself. You will save yourself any Immigration consultant fees this way, however you will still have to pay the relevant fees to Immigration.
So, yes it is cheaper if you do it yourselves.

If your husband is a Kiwi and you have been together over 5 years (and can prove this to Immigration beyond any doubt) then you should apply for Residency via the Pertnership route which is via the Family Stream since your husband is an NZ citizen.
If you provide the necessary proof of your partnership then Immigration will automatically "upgrade" your application and if all is well with it and you meet all the criteria they will award you Permanent Residency instead of just Residency.

As for your kids.....I'm assuming they are all your husbands ???
If so you should be able to claim NZ Citizenship for them all by descent as their father is an NZ citizen.
If you do this and they are all given citizenship by descent then they will not need a visa as they will be citizens.

The only person who will need a visa is you.

Shipping - Yes it is worth it bringing everything you have at home in Welsh Wales. Everything is expensive here so if I was you, I'd buy anything you want new in the UK and put it in the container to bring it over here just so you don't have to pay the exorbitant prices here.
If you see some really nice wallpaper in the UK I'd buy it in the UK and bring it over to decorate a room or two in a house here. Wallpaper......or more to the point anything to do with decorating is expensive.

We used PSS International and paid for a door to door service. Cost approx GBP 5200 for a 40ft container that we filled and that didn't include any vehicles or motorbikes, just the contents of our house.

If I've assumed wrong with the length of your partnership etc then let us know as the visa process will be different.
If I've assumed correctly and there's only you that needs a visa, an Immigration consultant asking GBP 2000 is ripping you off.

Look at this link for the citizenship application and look at the main site for the fees etc.

http://www.dia.govt.nz/Pubforms.nsf/URL/ApplicationforRegistrationofNZCitizenshipbyDescent.pdf/$file/ApplicationforRegistrationofNZCitizenshipbyDescent.pdf


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,, thanks very much for your help ,, it may be a little more complicated with the visa as we have adopted 2 of our children but we do have all the paper work and they have lived with us since they were 5 days old as we fostered them first. My husband said when we had a meeting with the company that they were ripping us off, but they said its the best way to get the visa's as she was on first name terms with the visa office!! it was over £2000. We need to start the application asap , would like to be there sometime after xmas hope it dont take to long, fingers crossed!! thanks again very helpful as its a lot to take in and quite confusing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

First thing to check with any service provider is that they are licensed by IAA else INZ won't deal with them. Assuming they are, there is no way to say they are ripping you off without knowing the facts of your situation. It does sound expensive to me but the cost of getting it wrong can be greater and maybe they have assessed something we don't know about. Having said that many NZ based advisers advertise their rates so it should be a quick exercise to gauge comparative rates online. I would be weary of anyone using the sales pitch that they "have contacts" as it would be frowned on by INZ. Legally adopted kids should prove no problem. With the Pacific Island cultures there are cultural adoptions which are recognised by INZ so your situation should be uncomplicated by comparison.
** not to be considered immigration advice**


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Hi,, thanks very much for your help ,, it may be a little more complicated with the visa as we have adopted 2 of our children but we do have all the paper work and they have lived with us since they were 5 days old as we fostered them first. My husband said when we had a meeting with the company that they were ripping us off, but they said its the best way to get the visa's as she was on first name terms with the visa office!! it was over £2000. We need to start the application asap , would like to be there sometime after xmas hope it dont take to long, fingers crossed!! thanks again very helpful as its a lot to take in and quite confusing.


Yes it will be a little more complicated, but shouldn't be that difficult.

All it means is that only two of your children can get NZ citizenship by descent and this means there will be 3 people on your Partnership Residency application. The two adopted children go down as dependents.
The lady from the Immigration consultancy is full of bull. Doesn't matter if they are on first named terms with the visa office.
No visa application is looked at any more favourably just because its being handled by an Immigration consultant instead of the applicant directly. This would be a complete breech in Immigration processes and ethics.

I'm led to beleive that although a Residency application is a generally a long drawn out process - minimum 9 months as this is usually via the Skilled Migrant Route......Residency via the Partnership process and the family stream is much easier and less time consuming.
Having a kiwi husband who you have been the parner of many years and two children between you who will also have NZ citizenship by descent, I'd assume and hope your Partnership Residency application for you and the other two kids to be a formality.
Good luck.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advise, its so good to hear from people that have made the move, me and my husband will try our selves with the application and see how it goes!! ,, thanks


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

> I'm led to beleive that although a Residency application is a generally a long drawn out process - minimum 9 months as this is usually via the Skilled Migrant Route......Residency via the Partnership process and the family stream is much easier and less time consuming.
> Having a kiwi husband who you have been the parner of many years and two children between you who will also have NZ citizenship by descent, I'd assume and hope your Partnership Residency application for you and the other two kids to be a formality.
> Good luck.


Yes, I agree with you about the "know by name" claim... total rubbish.

I also concur that a residency visa via partnership is the fastest and easiest route to go. My application was approved 13 days after I submitted it. For the OP, make sure you send in all the evidence you can: joint bank account info, rental agreements or mortgages in your names, pics, pics, pics... the adoption papers would be in both your names as well, I assume? That is *great* evidence as well... anything that has both your names and the same address is relevant, no matter how small you think it is... credit card statements, utility bills, mail addressed to you both, etc. and plenty of pics, statements from family, statements from you and your husband attesting to your relationship, etc. Your application may take longer because of your kids and dependent children, but hopefully not much, and the sooner you submit it, the better of course... 

good luck!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes it will be a little more complicated, but shouldn't be that difficult.
> 
> All it means is that only two of your children can get NZ citizenship by descent and this means there will be 3 people on your Partnership Residency application. The two adopted children go down as dependents.


Adopted children can qualify for citizenship by descent.


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Adopted children can qualify for citizenship by descent.



Really? I'm pretty sure they can't they need to be related by blood... eg he needs to be there real father then again i could be wrong...


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

slare said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure they can't they need to be related by blood... eg he needs to be there real father then again i could be wrong...


"Legally adopted by a New Zealand citizen parent (if you were adopted overseas we need to check that their adoption laws are similar to ours)."
Am I a New Zealand Citizen? - dia.govt.nz

I'm adopted, I have two citizenships by my adoptive family (US/UK). There's no legal difference between an adopted and blood child, it's crazy to think there should be.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes it's very possible your adopted children will qualify for citizenship by descent so long as your husband is a born Kiwi and not a citizen by descent himself. You don't actually make this clear on your original post.
If he is a born kiwi then great. 
All you can do is make contact with the government body - link via Liam (at) Large's post and make a claim for citizenship by descent. You'll be contacting them anyway to claim citizenship for your two blood children anyway.........

Personally wouldn't have thought it possible but it clearly states on the website that adopted children can be given citizenship by descent.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone it has been great advise,, we have all the paper work for the boys from the court , i could get a letter from the adoption social worker to if it would help. We have a appointment for our medicals, do anyone know how long these take? thanks sam


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Thanks everyone it has been great advise,, we have all the paper work for the boys from the court , i could get a letter from the adoption social worker to if it would help. We have a appointment for our medicals, do anyone know how long these take? thanks sam


Wouldn't do any harm. The more info you provide the better your chances.

If I remember correctly we were at the immigration medical place a couple of hours. Consultation with the GP, blood and urine tests then X-rays. They have a lot of paperwork to fill in (which you must print off and take with you for each person) and you have to wait for your X-rays. You will leave with a large envelope per person and be several hundred quid lighter as a result 😃


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

In South Africa adopted children were actually issued with new birth certificates so nobody would ever even know that they were adopted. It literally became as if they were born to the adopted parents. 

If I recall correctly there is a list of countries and years INZ use to see if they automatically accept the adoption papers. I think the year is when the country ratified the international child convention. UK should surely be one of those countries. 

** not intended to be immigration advice **


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Wouldn't do any harm. The more info you provide the better your chances.
> 
> If I remember correctly we were at the immigration medical place a couple of hours. Consultation with the GP, blood and urine tests then X-rays. They have a lot of paperwork to fill in (which you must print off and take with you for each person) and you have to wait for your X-rays. You will leave with a large envelope per person and be several hundred quid lighter as a result 😃


Thanks,, its definitely not cheap to emigrate :fingerscrossed: everything will be ok ,, family are all looking forward to seeing us


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

gbimmigration said:


> In South Africa adopted children were actually issued with new birth certificates so nobody would ever even know that they were adopted. It literally became as if they were born to the adopted parents.
> 
> If I recall correctly there is a list of countries and years INZ use to see if they automatically accept the adoption papers. I think the year is when the country ratified the international child convention. UK should surely be one of those countries.
> 
> ** not intended to be immigration advice **


we have new birth certificates with our names on, but if they want the full birth certificate it does say adopted ,, we do have all the right paper work, so hopefully it will be ok :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Angou (Sep 24, 2013)

sam and paul said:


> we have new birth certificates with our names on, but if they want the full birth certificate it does say adopted ,, we do have all the right paper work, so hopefully it will be ok :fingerscrossed:


I recommend you do this as two processes - immigration for you and citizenship for your children. Your children are your children irrespective of adoption. For citizenship for adopted children NZ required me to provide both the standard birth certificate and the notice of adoption order. I went through that process with my daughter and it was very easy and straight-forward. My daughter had citizenship three weeks after the application. 

My husband went through the permanent residency through partnership several years before we married. He is Canadian, I am a NZ citizen. We didn't provide a huge amount of evidence in the application but went for documentation to prove the length of our relationship and our commitment. We told them about other proof we could provide if they wished. We were interviewed together and the whole thing was completed very quickly. Look for quality over quantity with the evidence. 

If you can, I'd get the applications for citizenship for your children in first. Having children together that are all NZ citizens could help your PR application.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks very helpful, feel more happy about the application now since i joined this site , thanks to everyone


----------

